# AMD, BMW Group DesignworksUSA and Thermaltake Present Level 10 Extreme Gaming Station



## btarunr (May 28, 2009)

Thermaltake, leading PC chassis, cooler, and PSU brand manufacturer, is celebrating their 10th anniversary in the PC DIY industry and will therefore present a very special highlight at this year's Computex 2009 show in Taipei, Taiwan, June 2 ~ 6. 

Herewith we would like to cordially invite you to this exclusive ceremony with the Director of the European Studio of BMW Group DesignworksUSA, Laurenz Schaffer the AMD Vice President of Platform Business Development Levi Murray and the CEO of Thermaltake Kenny Lin. Don't miss your chance to meet three of the most innovative technology leaders in their fields and directly ask them and tell what you think matters.





Thermaltake exclusively work together with the renowned design consultancy BMW Group DesignworksUSA and the prime manufacturer of processors and graphics solutions Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) on a chassis project called Level 10. Level 10, the Extreme Gaming Station chassis, reflects the vibrant and pioneering vision of DesignworksUSA which results from their work in the automotive area as well as for diverse industries from lifestyle to aviation, yachting or IT. Level 10 entirely breaks with traditional case architecture conventions and explores a daring and futuristic concept in which most components are compartmentalized, making the case an open and modular structure, allowing for most convenient access to and exchangeability of the most important components. AMD's highly overclockable CPUs and powerful graphics solutions bring the "Level 10" Extreme Gaming Station to life and in full gear for the best gaming experience.

The Director of the European Studio of BMW DesignworksUSA, Laurenz Schaffer, points out:

"With the Level 10 design we have created an exceptionally new and exciting design icon for the gaming market while at the same time focusing on ease of use. The dramatic architectural aesthetics is inspired by the visual motives of virtual worlds. A unique modular structure emphasizes the additive components. New functions and features are introduced to increase usability and provide maximum individual configurability"

AMD, manufacturer of first class CPUs and graphics chips, is an innovative technology company dedicated to collaborating with customers and partners to ignite the next generation of computing and graphics solutions at work, home, and gaming. The AMD Vice President of Platform Business Development, Levi Murray notes: 

"Thermaltake attempts to search for product distinction and recognized that great design will lead the way. With many new and innovative features, Level 10 provides a breakthrough design that is an ideal environment for AMD's high-performance CPU and GPU solutions."

With many new features, utmost usage convenience and optimized cooling efficiency wrapped in an almost unreal aesthetical chassis design the Level 10 Extreme Gaming Station is bound to soon become a true collectors' item among computer enthusiasts.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Gam'ster (May 28, 2009)

That case looks amazing i want it, but its thermal characteristic's remain to be seen.


----------



## Silverel (May 28, 2009)

Finally something groundbreaking. That "case" looks incredible.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

BMW, BMW?  It sure doesn't look like a bimmer.


----------



## The Haunted (May 28, 2009)

I see some massive modding possibilities for water cooling, tubing everywhere


----------



## HolyCow02 (May 28, 2009)

how the hell would you get the mobo in there? It looks cool... but with how close all that metal is to the components, I worry how hot everything will get.

It sure looks nice though


----------



## ZoneDymo (May 28, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> how the hell would you get the mobo in there? It looks cool... but with how close all that metal is to the components, I worry how hot everything will get.
> 
> It sure looks nice though





seems to me you have plenty space, they even let the part for the CPU cooler come out even further, and with the driver bays on the front I recon there is more then enough space.


----------



## MRCL (May 28, 2009)

No windows? So every Level 10 case will look the same, no matter whats inside. A bit disappointing... The idea is nice tho.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

Take it apart and change everything to C/F
then add meshes for the final touch...


----------



## BumbleBee (May 28, 2009)

people actually like the look of this case? what is so ground breaking about it?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> people actually like the look of this case? what is so ground breaking about it?



umm.. it's different?


----------



## crtecha (May 28, 2009)

Is that little door soo you can stick your aftermarket cooler through it 

This is looks cool but yeah not for me.


----------



## KainXS (May 28, 2009)

how in the world do you use watercooling with this thing,

extreme gamers my azz, no watercooling  = fail

and it looks like it would overheat any high end board


----------



## RevengE (May 28, 2009)

I like this case as much as my Adidas Porsche designed shoes! I love "Euro" everything..this case is awesome looking.


----------



## iStink (May 28, 2009)

its disgusting looking.  Ugly cant even describe this case.  I puked a little in my mouth when i saw it.


----------



## RevengE (May 28, 2009)

iStink said:


> its disgusting looking.  Ugly cant even describe this case.  I puked a little in my mouth when i saw it.



Why don't you tell us how you really feel.


----------



## alexp999 (May 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> BMW, BMW?  It sure doesn't look like a bimmer.



Yes it really is THE BMW, see here:

http://www.designworksusa.com/

Look at the top right corner of the page.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2009)

MRCL said:


> No windows? So every Level 10 case will look the same, no matter whats inside. A bit disappointing... The idea is nice tho.



So the case that all 100000 pc builders buy looks "Different", how?

Thats what the Dremel is for.. 

I actually like the case. Looks like it could have potential for modding, if it's made right.. Why buy a case with pre-made windows? Or pre-made plumbing?

What happened to the "Modding"? Buying a case thats laid out, and just putting the Lego pieces together isn't modding in the slightest. Its building a slightly less mainstream, but still mainstream desktop.



KainXS said:


> how in the world do you use watercooling with this thing,
> 
> extreme gamers my azz, no watercooling  = fail



$5 Beige cases don't support watercooling either.

But it sure as hell fits...


----------



## BumbleBee (May 28, 2009)

the case looks injection molded. it's probably going to be expensive since it's a collectors case at least it will only be around for 5 minutes...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the case looks injection molded. it's probably going to be expensive since it's a collectors case at least it will only be around for 5 minutes...



Like the giant "heatsink case" lol 

Cool idea, just not quite there yet.


----------



## MRCL (May 28, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> So the case that all 100000 pc builders buy looks "Different", how?
> 
> Thats what the Dremel is for..
> 
> ...



Well I mean it in terms of internals. I'm a person who is all into viewable internals. So even 100 cases with a window will look different because of whats inside. With the Level 10, its all the same. Except when someone has an open door because of a large cooler

And I don't call myself a modder... I lack the skills, or I haven't aquired them yet. However there is a 5$ beige case standing around I could practise on...


----------



## Sasqui (May 28, 2009)

Looks are skin deep... but it is different, in a world where it seems everyone is trying to look different (or like an iPhone )

Some more links:

http://www.slashgear.com/thermaltake-level-10-pc-case-with-bmw-designworks-0636768/

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1051244/charlie-loses-heart-thermaltake

BTW, the thing was shown at CES back in March.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Looks are skin deep... but it is different, in a world where it seems everyone is trying to look different (or like an iPhone )
> 
> Some more links:
> 
> ...





> Just watch out for the 'no photos' sign, it is really reflective and screws up pictures.





I  the INQ.


----------



## Sasqui (May 28, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I  the INQ.



I caught that too, LOL!


----------



## apheX? (May 28, 2009)

Finally something innovative and a possible new direction for thermtake


----------



## alexp999 (May 28, 2009)

I like it, shame it will probably cost the earth.

Is it just me or does it look like a huge red PS2-Slim, with a few boxes attached?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I like it, shame it will probably cost the earth.
> 
> Is it just me or does it look like a huge red PS2-Slim, with a few boxes attached?



haha, yes, yes it does.


----------



## alexp999 (May 28, 2009)

Some high res pics hear all round the case.

I Lol'd at the fact there is a sign which says no photo
















Source: Tech Jamaica


----------



## Binge (May 28, 2009)

That looks a lot less impressive than the case Corsair brought to the table at for Q2 2009.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2009)

Hmm. as convenient as it is sometimes having the PSU at the bottom of the case, it still gives the heat rising a path, and makes the main ATX cable stretch all the way to the top of the case..


----------



## alexp999 (May 28, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Hmm. as convenient as it is sometimes having the PSU at the bottom of the case, it still gives the heat rising a path, and makes the main ATX cable stretch all the way to the top of the case..



Corsair PSUs have nice long cables, so I guess its not their problem, lol.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (May 29, 2009)

Very good looking case with lots of potential. I think it's possible to take out the side panel and replace it with a acrylic windows without too much pain. Plus if ya want cooling, drilling a few hole shouldn't be a problem. Only problem I see is it might not be available as a bare bone but sold as a whole gaming system like Dell XPS. Another problem is how to get rid of your old case :banghead


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 29, 2009)

I'm not really liking it. Sure it's a cool, "new" design and all, but I just don't enjoy it.
Sure a watercooling mod would be pretty sweet for it!


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 29, 2009)

Oh I so want this case, we need to get a review ASAP


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Some high res pics hear all round the case.
> 
> I Lol'd at the fact there is a sign which says no photo
> 
> ...



I like how the first picture includes the "no photo" sign. 

Edit: just noticed you already mentioned it


----------



## AsRock (May 29, 2009)

surely different,  but would not touch it to save my lol... WTF do ya do if the v card is 1/2 longer lol..

What a weast of dam money BMW  LMAO..  Would of been better if they stuck a big ass BMW badge on the front and gave it some wheels that locked in place...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2009)

AsRock said:


> surely different,  but would not touch it to save my lol... WTF do ya do if the v card is 1/2 longer lol..
> 
> What a weast of dam money BMW  LMAO..  Would of been better if they stuck a big ass BMW badge on the front and gave it some wheels that locked in place...



I was actually going to do this for my wooden case.

It would have been quite handy!


----------



## a_ump (May 29, 2009)

wow, yep lol they definitely took case design a diff direction with this. Though i gotta say it'll probly be a slight pita opening each compartments' lil door to put a component in. And i'm very curious on thermals with this case. With everything enclosed like it looks, i can't imagine temps being too good. I wouldn't purchase it, and it won't surprise me to see this $500+. There are plenty of cases on newegg that are $400+ and this case definitely looks like it'd cost more to manufacturer. hum just gonna have to wait for a review for thermals


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2009)

I love it. I want one. Looks absolutely perfect for a water-cooled monster rig.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (May 29, 2009)

The case is limited edition. I might have to step on someone face to get one of this.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

old news is old! 

Read about this months ago!


----------



## my_name_is_earl (May 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> old news is old!
> 
> Read about this months ago!



True, but some people might not realize it until now. 

The vertical stand that hold individual component, the guy who design that call it a "heatsink", so I guess the thermal isn't all that bad because the stand double as a heatsink for all the component. Just hope Thermaltake mass produce this thing so everyone can get out of that tired old box I've been seeing too much of.


----------



## RallyRoach (May 29, 2009)

I really like this case. What they have created is the perfect "canvas" case for modders. I've wanted something new for years, but I'm still rocking the old full-tower because everything I saw was just another tower with different windows or a new fan-mount scheme. Like a previous poster said, I foresee watercooling tubes going all over, lots of places to put accent lighting. Or clean it up and change the color scheme. Very cool idea.

However, I do think this is going to be a high-dollar case, out of my and many others reach. I do like the design so much that I may have to build something similar on my own tho....


----------



## Bitolas (May 29, 2009)

It looks...err...weird...


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

you read about it months ago because it was on display at CeBIT. does anybody know when the Corsair case is going to be released? thought it was this month  the Thermaltake Level 10 is a collectors edition which means there is probably only going to be so many available I wouldn't mod it and by looking at the other pictures if you did some sheet metal work it would be like putting a case in to another case.


----------



## Binge (May 29, 2009)

It was supposed to be this month for the Corsair case.  I hope it doesn't end up like duke nukem forever.  It's such a sweet design.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

yes it's very nice. at CeBIT when they showed it off the rep said there was going to be 20-25 changes to it so I am curious to know what they changed.


----------



## kaskuli (May 29, 2009)

Worst IT 'company'. Period.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2009)

The Corsair case is nice looking, but I still want this Thermaltake case. I'm not a modder, but seeing that thing just gets so many ideas running thru my head, that it may very well make me a modder if I could afford one of them to begin with.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 30, 2009)

awesome case , great idea and very nice look , look they call it level 10 anything up


----------



## btarunr (May 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> old news is old!
> 
> Read about this months ago!



So did I. The news is about its launch, not about it being spotted at a trade fair, if you actually read this news and compared it to what you read months ago.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 30, 2009)

there's actually alot of "old news is old" things going on
but who cares
they're still informing us


----------



## stuartpb (May 30, 2009)

It reminds me of the fuse box panel we have in our house. That was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw it.


----------

